# Best SLD steel knives



## Alexec (Jul 15, 2018)

What the titles said. Buddies on forum got me to make a research and I think SLD would be a hell of a pick for a pro kitchen all around knife.
From what i see masashi and yoshikane are one of the tops.
Yoshishiro and kaeru follows, what you think?


----------



## daveb (Jul 15, 2018)

Yoshi does it very well. The dammy pattern they make with it is among my favorites.

Heard good things about Masashi. 

My understanding is that Yohsihiro is not a particular brand but more a consortium of makers.


----------



## Alexec (Jul 15, 2018)

daveb said:


> Yoshi does it very well. The dammy pattern they make with it is among my favorites.
> 
> Heard good things about Masashi.
> 
> My understanding is that Yohsihiro is not a particular brand but more a consortium of makers.


Thanks for replying yea tho yoshikane SLD is quite more expensive


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2018)

masashi sld is very good, i wish it were skd though, i rather have semi-stainless.


----------



## Alexec (Jul 15, 2018)

Again.. why does everybody prefer skd over sld??


----------



## McMan (Jul 15, 2018)

From your group, some of the differences have to do with looks...
Yoshi and Masahi have a lot in common, but Yoshi is hammer-finish and Masahi is semi-mirror. Kaeru has a faux-wide bevel. Masahi also the most rounded tip of the bunch and Kaeru has the pointiest tip of the bunch.
My ranking would be yoshi, masahi, kaeru.


----------



## daveb (Jul 15, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Again.. why does everybody prefer skd over sld??



I'm not sure it's solely a steel preference. For me the SKD is more available in the knives I use, at the price range I like. It sharpens readily and while the SLD may share this characteristic, I've not had enough experience with SLD to know that. And there is a perception that SKD is used on a little more robust knives while SLD is used on the fancy stuff.

The Masashi may change some of that. It may be my next new knife if Panda doesn't tire of his soon.


----------



## steelcrimp (Jul 15, 2018)

I really want to try out the Masashi petty from Aframes, love burnt chestnut handles too. Only things that holding me back is that high tip


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 15, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Again.. why does everybody prefer skd over sld??


This group seems to in general prefer ease of sharpening. SKD, in general is easier to sharpen, should be tougher and less wear resistent. Again in general, heatreat could make a difference in either direction. Also, like Dave wrote more knives seem to be available in SKD. Don't pick based on the steel between these two, both are very good when done right, so just get the knife you like better.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 16, 2018)

steelcrimp said:


> I really want to try out the Masashi petty from Aframes, love burnt chestnut handles too. Only things that holding me back is that high tip


I bought that exact Petty about a month ago. Love it.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 16, 2018)

Masashi and Kaeru have both been pleasant surprises for me recently. Masa being more ootb ready to perform where as with Kaeru you might want to thin some, remove the finish and maybe ease spine and choil a tad. The friction fit saya, handle quality and F&F for Masashi is pretty hard to beat for the price. Kaeru blade shape and profile is perfect. I’d seriously consider getting a custom maker to copy the profile and tip down the road because it really is that nice.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 16, 2018)

There seems to be variants of these, and skd11 seems to be jis standard, and hitachi calls that sld. D2 equivalent. H
I was under the impression one of them is A2 equivalent? 

https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&sour...FjABegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1nKB4tqqatnP3pGxL3GICF


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 16, 2018)

SKD12 is A2 equivalent. Usually skd refers to skd12/a2 and sld to skd11/d2 around here. Both are skd# technically.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks that clears it up.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jul 16, 2018)

I've had the damascus Masashi for about 3 years now, like it lot's, excellent cutter.
Had the black damascus Yoshikane for just over a year, very nice knife, but still trying to connect to it really.
To be honest my preference is for the Masashi.


----------



## Larrin (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes SLD is a brand name of Hitachi for SKD11, though confusingly they also have different steels called SLD10 or SLD Magic. However, SKD doesn't mean anything without a number designation, such as SKD11, and the different numbers can refer to a whole diverse range of tool steels. 

Saying you like SLD better than SKD is like saying you like D2 better than tool steel; that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## panda (Jul 16, 2018)

SKD12 aka A2
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/experiences-and-opinions-on-a2-steel.22859/

in that thread von blewitt says he prefers markos treatment of A2 over his 52100. while i havent tried his a2 its still shocking to me cause i love his 52100 even though i previously hated knives made with that steel (more proof its all about the heat treat baby). and then chuckle's approval is the deal sealer. i may need to try one of these.

aside from ginsanko, sld is the only other stainless i can tolerate.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 16, 2018)

Yea I had a really good time when I tried A2 also. Great stuff.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i love his 52100 even though i previously hated knives made with that steel (more proof its all about the heat treat baby).
> 
> aside from ginsanko, sld is the only other stainless i can tolerate.



P, You're on a roll today. Do you see the irony in your last statement on SS?


----------



## panda (Jul 16, 2018)

a2 is semi-stainless, that's whole different category


----------



## labor of love (Jul 16, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> P, You're on a roll today. Do you see the irony in your last statement on SS?


Fair point. But I think neither of us has had an unpleasant experience with ginsanko yet. 52100 on the other hand is all over the place.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 16, 2018)

Probably because Kramer brought 52100 to the cutlery market. So hey, if bob can do it so can I. To your point Panda, its all in the HT.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jul 17, 2018)

Masashi are great, great knives!


----------



## JaVa (Jul 19, 2018)

I need to get on the SLD train soon too. Always wanted to try one, but never pulled the trigger. 

I've always had interest with Masashi SLD, but the stubby tip has always held me back. Also they are quite tall and thin, for some reason that combo doesn't jive with me. Never tried one so I just as well might be way of base. Anyway something to be aware of for the OP.

The Kaeru looks like a bargain and people do like it. I'm looking at it long and hard. Seems like a great option for a tough beater and that's what everyone seem to say about it.

The one that peaks my interest the most though is the Tadafusa SLD from Cleancut. It hasn't been mentioned here yet, but maybe take look. Seems like something that could work for you?


----------



## panda (Jul 19, 2018)

Java I told myself I would never get masashi cause of the tip shape, but then I got to try one and it has the most gangsta tip grind I've ever tried!! plus it has stupid good retention and takes an even toothier edge than ginsanko does. it doesnt feel as nice on stones but sharpens easily.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 19, 2018)

It’s very possible I think to reshape the tip overtime through sharpening if you feel inclined. I’m glad I took a chance w masa.


----------



## Matus (Jul 19, 2018)

panda said:


> masashi sld is very good, i wish it were skd though, i rather have semi-stainless.



Skd actually stains which I like , SLD not really. SKD feels more like a carbon steel on stones, while SLD like a stainless steel. SKD seems (feels) to have a bit finer grain than SLD (though HT plays a huge role here, SLD has quite some carbides in austenite which tend to form large ‘clumps’)

Both have excellent edge retention, SKD is on average a little more tough (Yoshi version chips rather easily as they run it really hard)


----------



## scott.livesey (Jul 19, 2018)

A2 semi-stainless??? is just another steel, rusts just as fast as plain jane cold rolled. but to question of the hour, SLD is a D2 under a different name. either go 1095/white or full on stainless like 440C or 13c26. SLD just sounds like current "Steel of the Month" rather than anything new or exciting.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2018)

With a chromium content of 4.75 to 5.5 %, A2 certainly can be called "semi-stainless".


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 19, 2018)

I definitely have liked my Masashi since I have owned it. Still semi-recent so I have not sharpened it, but taller knife that is quite thin. Java does not seem to like the combo, but (as a home cook) I have not had an issue with it or the tip. For the price I think it is hard to beat to include in your lineup.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2018)

Matus said:


> Skd actually stains which I like , SLD not really. SKD feels more like a carbon steel on stones, while SLD like a stainless steel. SKD seems (feels) to have a bit finer grain than SLD (though HT plays a huge role here, SLD has quite some carbides in austenite which tend to form large ‘clumps’)
> 
> Both have excellent edge retention, SKD is on average a little more tough (Yoshi version chips rather easily as they run it really hard)


Without a doubt I prefer skd. Yy


Matus said:


> Skd actually stains which I like , SLD not really. SKD feels more like a carbon steel on stones, while SLD like a stainless steel. SKD seems (feels) to have a bit finer grain than SLD (though HT plays a huge role here, SLD has quite some carbides in austenite which tend to form large ‘clumps’)
> 
> Both have excellent edge retention, SKD is on average a little more tough (Yoshi version chips rather easily as they run it really hard)


Without a doubt I prefer skd. If Masashi offered skd I’d be all over it. Sld acts more like stainless and skd acts more like carbon. But considering I hate pretty much 99% of stainless I’ve used, for me to find Masashi and Kaeru sld to be tolerable should mean something. Also worth noting that I’m not going to pay $300+ for a steel that I don’t like so I’m pretty fortunate these steels/knives exist at this price point.
Side note: anybody tried JKI’s EN knives(ginsanko) yet?


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 20, 2018)

I’ve only tried A2 in Marko’s interpretation and skd12 aka A2 in itinomonn SS and possibly gengetsu SS. All of these are certainly more stain resistant than white2, O1, 52100. Ofcourse they will rust, but not as fast as simple carbon, at least in my experience. 

SLD is D2, and it is not new and not new for knife making, been used for a very long time, and has proven to be very good. Pretty exciting to me, kaeru is very good.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 20, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> With a chromium content of 4.75 to 5.5 %, A2 certainly can be called "semi-stainless".



"Semi-priceless" comment ...


----------



## JaVa (Jul 21, 2018)

Yeah, wow, Masashi does seem to get quite a high praise. Like I said I've been interested in it for quite a while so maybe I really need to revisit the idea of getting one. Does sound much better then I initially thought.

BUT ! Panda and labor are you guys getting soft in your old days or what's going on? You liking a thin, (dare I say laser?), (almost) stainless knife with a stubby tip??? Did you know it has a SS cladding too?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2018)

Well, for what it’s worth my comments concerning masashi are based off impressions of the petty that I own. And I’m partial to thin pettys over thicker ones. 
I do like thin gyutos, and I agree that usually whenever I’m using a thin gyuto I normally prefer it not to be oversized. Gengetsu is pretty much perfect for me.


----------



## panda (Jul 21, 2018)

yeah i still don't believe it, haha. it's laserish only behind the edge. was willing to overlook the stainless part because of its performance. sometimes things just catch you off guard and become a pleasant surprise.


----------



## masibu (Jul 26, 2018)

I've handled the yoshi in the old skd-11/sld/d2 (whatever equivalent) and the newer skd12/a2 equivalents and they behaved very differently (however the d2 was also much thicker and beefier). Both magnificent knives I sold for way less than they were worth (regretful sale as they are probably the best workhorses I've come across so far). The skd was more reactive (you can see the core steel darken very quickly, almost like carbon) and also had more carbon like properties on the stones. Less burr formation and very quick to get to high levels of sharpness. 

The older skd behaved MUCH more like a standard stainless steel. Less reactive than the skd and slightly more difficult to get to max keenness. Was also a bit chippier (but less so than other common stainless knives) but held an aggressive edge for quite a long time. I have a kaeru which behaves similiarly although I tend to think it would be lower hardness than the yoshikane (I haven't compared the two side by side though). It's reasonable for stainless and the profiles for all of these knives are excellent. 

If i wanted a pure stainless blade I would go with sld although ginsanko and whatever is in the suisin inox honyaki are also very good (leaning more towards ginsanko if I was picking between 2 equal knives). For something carbonesque where slightly higher edge stability and ease of rehoning are wanted I would go the skd (or to be honest maybe a straight carbon blade).


----------



## LucasFur (Jul 26, 2018)

I own a Yoshikane SKD, and used the masashi SLD. 
They are both bomb knives. 

here is a PDF with some information. 
https://www.hitachi-metals.co.jp/e/products/auto/ml/pdf/hsts_b.pdf

I've become proficient with sharpening and getting to know my YXR-7 sukenari. On that PDF above, the YXR should out-perform the SLD in all regards. 
I would say that based on my used, it does out-perform my SKD. (edge holding, edge taking, feeling on stone) So i really am not helpfull at all. 

My experience is that both SKD and SLD are very different steels than your typical hitachi blends.


----------



## nopomo (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm confused by the discussion in this thread. SKD11 is not stainless and SKD12 is not "semi-stainless", although both have greater corrosion resistance than Shirogami.

DC53/SLD10/Sleipner should be better-suited for knives than either, but for some reason almost nobody uses it. It's promoted as being more resistant to chipping and more grindable than SKD11 at ~62 HRC while maintaining similar wear resistance. Notice in the chart in the linked article that A2 and D2 have Pitting Resistance Equivalence Numbers (a proxy for corrosion resistance) of 6.8 and 8.0, respectively, while DC53 has a PREN of 14.8.
*
None of them are stainless.*


----------



## labor of love (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah. It’s not difficult to read a chart at all. No one said sld was stainless.


----------



## panda (Jul 31, 2018)

it might as well be classified stainless, it does not react. isnt stainless 10% minimum chrome? zknives chart on sld says its 12% so yes it is stainless!


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 31, 2018)

Also, in the same chart, M4 has higher PREN (14) than AEB-L or 440C. I don't think anyone will argue that M4 is more corrosion resistant than these. PREN is affected by Mo and N a lot, PREN = Cr + 3.3Mo + 16N

SLD can have as "little" as 1.4C with 1.2Mo and 13Cr. It would be interesting to know how much chromium would be left in solution in such a formulation.

As far as semi stainless is concerned, there is no definition to what that is, so it is used for anything that is not stainless, but more corrosion resistant than simple steels.


----------



## masibu (Jul 31, 2018)

Whilst SLD is not classified as stainless its closer to stainless than it is reactive carbon steel. My skd yoshikane took on a darker patina much easier than the sld. You'd have to be pretty neglectful of sld to have it rust. For my own use I would consider it "almost" stainless which is stainless enough for me.


----------

